
Cargo Cult - galfarragem
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cargo_cult
======
octosphere
A brilliant article, also something that is posted nearly every other day on
HN
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=Cargo%20Cult%20en.wikipedia.org&sort=byDate&type=story)

